# my tablet won't power on



## en_tamer2006 (May 16, 2012)

hi 
i bought '' superpad i7 ... p752 '' that chines tablet and it was very good but one day i installed a new android version on it and it was great and i used it for 2 hours but i forgot to remove the sdcard that contains the android os and i turned the tablet off and when i turned it on again it started to install android again and because i was in hurry i removed the sdcard while the install and turned the tablet off and from that moment it never turn on again .... also iuw program which i use to install android can not see my tablet ..... Any help please ,,,,, it is very important to me


----------



## en_tamer2006 (May 16, 2012)

any help???????????????


----------

